# When Dirk was drafted



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

did he play immediately or did he stay in Germany for a while? Gasol and Skita came over immediately, while others have taken a while...... sorry I didn't follow drafts before 2000


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He came over immediatly after he was drafted and he averaged 8.2 points and 3.4 rebounds


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

And @ that time I thought it was the worst move in the history of any franchise ever!:laugh:


----------



## mrcucalamonza (May 14, 2003)

To answer your question, Dirk was drafted in 1998 by the Milwaukee (Not Dallas) Bucks with the 9th pick and was traded to the Mavs for the rights to Robert "Tractor" Traylor, who was drafted 6th by Dallas.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

you know.... we got nash in exchange for marion..and if we would have been conventional we could have gotten paul pierce....

so


finley, pierce, marion


or

nash, finley, nowitzki


who would you rather have had?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> you know.... we got nash in exchange for marion..and if we would have been conventional we could have gotten paul pierce....
> 
> so
> ...


I'd rather have Finley, Pierce and Marion, yeah I know three players in two positions but I'm sure Don Nelson could have figured out some how to get them on the court for 35 minutes each.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrcucalamonza</b>!
> To answer your question, Dirk was drafted in 1998 by the Milwaukee (Not Dallas) Bucks with the 9th pick and was traded to the Mavs for the rights to Robert "Tractor" Traylor, who was drafted 6th by Dallas.


Thanks for the update...and to think when everyone mentions the most lopsided trades by a franchise I thought they were talking about a different Dirk and Tractor...


----------



## deestillballin (Jun 23, 2002)

Dirk is the best...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> you know.... we got nash in exchange for marion..and if we would have been conventional we could have gotten paul pierce....
> 
> so
> ...


I rather have Pierce, marion & Dirk...

That way Dallas lineup would be:
PG: Van Exel
SG: Pierce
SF: Marion
PF: Dirk
C: LeFrentz


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce and Dirk are from the same draft, so that really won't have worked out.

-Petey


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Thanks for the update...and to think when everyone mentions the most lopsided trades by a franchise I thought they were talking about a different Dirk and Tractor...


no, it wasn't, it was actually a #6 for a #9 + Garrity.
The Bucks never really got Dirk, because they drafted him for the Mavs, and if they didn't accept Dallas would have picked him with his pick.

Thet's why it's not correct to call it a bad trade, beacuse the Bucks never really had their hands on Dirk.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> 
> no, it wasn't, it was actually a #6 for a #9 + Garrity.
> The Bucks never really got Dirk, because they drafted him for the Mavs, and if they didn't accept Dallas would have picked him with his pick.
> ...


Nope, use some logic, lets say there is this agreement, and Dallas wants Dirk that badly... then how in the word do they know the guys picking 7 or 8 will not take him? Later Garrity was traded in part for Nash. But, I doubt they knew that was coming. So my point is why such a big risk if they were so sure about him?

-Petey


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*EASY QUESTION*

what yall are over looking is team chemistry. NVE, marion, pierce, finley all need the ball and take shots just about every time they touch it.

Nash is as happy when he dishes it then he shoots it and that stuff players feed off like finley passes as much as he shoots it (ok not quite that much). 
Dirk is a top 5 player in the game. Nash made the all star team. Fin should of been, but anyways will probably play forthe USA. if pierce had finley and nowitzki on his team and played in the western conference, whould he be better than nash or nowitzki? the same with marion. 
This team has the best chemistry than any team in the history of the NBA. Any of the big 4 can score 35 points any given night, but instead they choose to be a team instead of a bunch of iversons and Mcgradys. We're talkng about three guys who can all be in the top 15 players list if played on seperate teams, but are still top 25 because they choseto be a team.
This is an easy Question Nash, Finley, Nowitzki.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

ooh... guess what i just noticed... finley was traded in exchange for jason kidd.. and by th way... NVE wouldnt likely be a mav with this three some...


KIDD-PIERCE-MARION

AWESOME!!

Chemistry would be fine too. Marion is a role player superstar, Kidd controls the offense and doesnt run it around crazily and doesnt take too many shots, and Pierce could be the hands down scorer and creator for this team. All these guys are also very intense competitors and could be much better. Run and gun style could exist, and so could traditional solid basketball so as to create a team that could match up with any other team on any night without problem, because all it would require is a shift of game plan.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Plus these guys could all still be top 15 players on one team.

Nash would never approach top 15, if not for his teammates.

Dirk is top 10 no doubt...
but fInley would only be top 20, not top 15 on other teams. hE could be the best on his team, but not the top 15.

pLus, with this trio, you could still have three top 15 players on a team.

heck, the lakers have two top 5 plavers.. so why not three top 15?

I personally think, the kidd-pierce-marion could beat finley-nash-nowitzki, if they got the same amount of time to play together as a team


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> ooh... guess what i just noticed... finley was traded in exchange for jason kidd.. and by th way... NVE wouldnt likely be a mav with this three some...
> 
> 
> ...


I was pissed when they traded Kidd for Fin. 
I didn't watch a Mavs game for a while after that.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yea, but man... i think that that threesome kills nash, fin, dirk

and it also kills the old big three of kidd, mash, jackson


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I remember when Dirk was coming to Milan ... but then Dallas "stole" him from the northern italian franchise  

The coach of Milan in 1999, Paolo Crespi, was the discoverer of Nowitzki.


----------

